# Drawing on photos



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello my fellow note 2 owners I was wondering if there was a way to take a picture and then instantly start drawing on them as opposed to having to send it to a photo editor . I hate having to take pic then take a screenshot then save it then send it . Any ideas ?
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

In the same boat. I use CM S-Pen addon in conjunction with S Pen Toolbox to open Papyrus when the stylus is removed. Best solution I know of.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gmd.spentoolbox

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tushar.cmspen


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks my man but I'm not rooted. I'm getting the note 3 so I decided not to root just to unroot when I sell it. Thanks though. You'd think this would have been something they thought of. Oh well.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VegasDen (Apr 6, 2012)

Look at PicsArt. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.picsart.studio


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks this might just work out.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

